
Duke’s Legacy: Video Game Source Disc Preservation at the Library of Congress - MBCook
http://blogs.loc.gov/digitalpreservation/2014/08/dukes-legacy-video-game-source-disc-preservation-at-the-library-of-congress/
======
gambiting
If it had a boot.bin file I am pretty sure you would be able to start it,
either through an emulator, a hacked console, or a devkit. I wish I got my
hands on it while I was still at uni, we had a few PSP devkits that laid
unused because everyone was playing with PS3 and Vita devkits instead.

------
dtech
I don't get it, why is this game so special, and why are they publishing its
assets without getting permission from the copyright holder?

~~~
teraflop
It's special because it was developed as part of an existing (reasonably
noteworthy) franchise but never released to the public, so the version in the
Library of Congress is probably one of very few in existence.

The screenshots in this blog post contain only small excerpts of the disc's
contents, transformed substantially from their original format, so they pretty
clearly fall under fair use.

~~~
eli
Even untransformed excerpts/screenshots would almost certainly be fair use in
a scholarly article about them. The LoC knows a thing or two about copyright.

------
angersock
Always bet on Duke.

------
mschuster91
It should be made law to provide the original resources used by every
publication to archives.

This means stuff like raw videos, hi-def audio tracks, software utilities etc.

~~~
JoshTriplett
While I agree with the sentiment, in media production, sometimes those
resources don't exist, or are intentionally discarded, making this
unenforceable. For instance, simple image edits often get saved only in the
final image format, rather than as a layered image format intended for an
image editor.

However, I do think this would be wildly useful for software source code.
After all, what good would it do to have a piece of software fall into the
public domain in binary form only? That would facilitate copying, but not
building on that work.

------
NicoJuicy
I'd still play it

